# Nice low-fence buck scored 127 3/8 in Willow City, Tx



## Carsonb09 (Mar 1, 2017)

Had a great season this year with my bow, shot my first buck with a bow this year, it's like shooting your first deer all over again. The excitement is absolutely UNREAL. We are on 400 acres on family ranch land with about 500-600 ft of elevation change, feeding Corn Feeders @ 20-25 seconds a piece, 6 Feeders running, and cottonseed from Feb-Aug and purina deer protein feb-oct.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Carsonb09 said:


> Had a great season this year with my bow, shot my first buck with a bow this year, it's like shooting your first deer all over again. *The excitement is absolutely UNREAL.*


Yes, a bow changes it! So exciting!


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

Great job and nice deer!! Just be careful it's addicting!!


----------



## Speedy O (Sep 21, 2016)

Very nice buck congratulations!!!! I started bow hunting last year and yes what a rush it is to see game come that close. Haven't drawn my bow yet but can't wait till season opens again.


----------

